# Swollen foot and limping?



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

In the last hour I noticed one of my rattie boys isn't putting any weight on his back left foot. It is slightly swollen around his ankle and it's definitely not bumblefoot. Zeus (the one with the hurt foot) lives in a DCN with his brother, Oreo, but I don't think it's because of a scuffle. There is not sign of external damage, so I was thinking it might be a sprain. Zeus can still easily get around the cage and isn't showing any other symptoms, so I'm pretty sure it's not an illness or anything. I don't think it's that swollen that I'd need to give him meds, but I'm just wondering if there's some things I should do. I know to be extra careful during playtime, but Zeus doesn't get into much trouble in the first place (Oreo on the other hand...). Zeus is able to climb around the bars of the cage, but he won't put any weight on his hurt foot. He and Oreo are 8 months old, so I don't think it's HED either. Should I just let it run its course? Any response would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like a typical sprain which can happen any time with our rats. Just watch for swelling and if it gets worse give him a little infant liquid ibuprofen. It should be fine in a day or 3.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Since it is swollen you will need to go with the anti-inflammation dosage for ibuprofen. Probably something around 30mg/lb. it happened to one of my rats and the ibuprofen helped a lot. The swelling was 80% down within 24 hours. I had the berries flavored Walgreens brand, was like a treat for herhttp://ratguide.com/meds/nsaids/ibuprofen.php


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, guys! Update: I gave Zeus some liquid infant ibuprofen a few hours ago. I went in expecting the worse, but turns out he loves the stuff! When I got home from school, I could tell he was better. During playtime, he seemed to be testing it out and putting some pressure on his bad foot. I had my mom look at it and she and I guess he sprained his ankle, as most of the swelling is around that area. He seems well on his way to recovery. On a happier note, tommorow is the boys' 8 month birthday! Yay! I made them some peanut butter banana treats (I got the recipe off of one of the stickied threads here) to give them tomorrow!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Great news and Happy 8 month Birthday to your boys! Happy to hear I'm not the only one treating my rats to something special each month. I have 3 different Birthday days each month and they all get something special on those dates


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Great news and Happy 8 month Birthday to your boys! Happy to hear I'm not the only one treating my rats to something special each month. I have 3 different Birthday days each month and they all get something special on those dates


Aww! Yeah, tonight is their last night of being youngsters. It's hard to believe that tommorow they'll officially be adults! Some of my friends are making them presents, too.


----------

